# Supposed WWII skeleton found dangling above Kokoda Track



## evangilder (Aug 27, 2008)

> Australian, US and Japanese authorities are investigating the discovery of what is thought to be the skeleton of a World War II pilot along the Kokoda Track in Papua New Guinea.
> 
> Hikers say they discovered the skeleton hanging from the jungle canopy halfway along the 96-kilometre historic World War II path.
> 
> ...



Supposed WWII skeleton found dangling above Kokoda Track - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow that would be weird ..to find it now along a well known path


----------



## Heinz (Aug 28, 2008)

I just heard this myself. I think also we operated a lot of Beauforts around that area. I hope they can identity the body.


----------



## <simon> (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow, thats amazing.
We just heard it on the radio going into school this morning.
Incredible that it has stayed like that for 60 years, undiscovered.
At least now the family will have closure, instead of a 'missing in action'


----------



## timshatz (Aug 28, 2008)

Doesn't sound right. If it's in the harness, wouldn't all that stuff rot away in the Jungle. Even if it is covered in moss, it would all just waste away to nothing. Probably happen in a couple of years. 

Unless they actually saw the harness and whatnot, I'd be suspicious. If it is a human in there, it might be a better idea to find out if anybody jumped out of an airplane over the last couple of years.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 28, 2008)

Agreed. My first inclination is to be slightly skeptical. Troops were complaining of uniforms and boots rotting away after a matter of months in the jungles, I don't think anything would survive 60 years, much less still capable of holding a human body suspended in the air. I also don't think that the animals/insects would allow enough tendons to survive that long to keep a skeleton intact. We'll see.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2008)

Interesting!

The fact that the skeleton is still there is entirely possible but the harness is for me unlikely and that could possibly be more recent.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 28, 2008)

Interesting. Can't wait to see what comes of this. If it is a WW2 pilot, lets get him home. Whatever country he is from!


----------



## trackend (Aug 28, 2008)

IMO I would say it is highly unlikely that the ligaments between bones and clothing could last 60 years exposed in a tree


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 28, 2008)

Maybe it was a bush pilot from the past few decades.


----------



## timshatz (Aug 28, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> Maybe it was a bush pilot from the past few decades.



More likely, that is if it is in fact a pilot and not a mixture of vines, moss and an odd looking tree. All the article says is these guys saw something in a tree, they didn't come home with dog tags or any physical evidence. Can't say as I blame them, I wouldn't want to go climbing around in a jungle either. 

Just have a hard time believing anything, including bones, would keep it's shape up in a tree over 60 years. Maybe the last 6 months or possible a year or two.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah the above comments have gone through my head. Anyway lets see.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2008)

Hmmm.....interesting, hope they solve the mystery soon...which ever way it goes.


----------



## Negative Creep (Sep 1, 2008)

Even if a body cold last that long, surely animals would have picked it clean long ago?


----------

